# Catfish Rod questions



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive been shopping around a little and am at the point where I Im trying to decide what length rod I should look into. So far the givens are such, 
Ill mostly be bank fishing, rivers and mostly dealing with channels up to 10 lbs and hopefully some flatheads will be in teh future so I need something that could handle fish up to 30 lbs. 
With this info Im looking at a medium heavy outfit and plan to rig it with a clicker style baitcaster.

My question to all-y'all is what length rod do most of you use and for what reasons?? I am very familiar with the parabolic theories surrounding how a rod works and understand the longer rod has advantages of be able to mend the line, take up slack quicker, easier to fight fish with side to side fighting but then there is the disadvantage of casting from a tight spot under trees from the bank, not being able to land your own fish, having to beach fish, and then there is the traveling option of keeping from breaking the rod if its a 1 piece rod. 
Thoughts on length and 1 or 2 pieces are welcome.

Initially I am thinking an 8 ft rod would be plenty for what Im gonna use it for.

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

anyone have thoughts on Bass Pros CatMaxx reels?? Pros/cons, durability??
Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

For flatheads i use Quantum BigCat rods that are 7'6", one piece and i can handle a big libvebait and a 6-8oz sinker no probelm. I pair that with either my PEnn 310gti reels or abu-garcia 7000's. For channels, i found some silstar rods at Dick's sporting goods that are 6'6" that they were clearing out for $9.99 last year ( i bought all 4 they had). They are IM-6 graphite ( although that's not neccessary) and they have turned out to be really good channel rods; i pair those with garcia 6000's. For bridge fishing which i sometimes do, i bought a stand-up saltwater rod that is only 6'6" but i have been able to really out-muscle a fish with that rod, not much for casting, though.

JB


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> anyone have thoughts on Bass Pros CatMaxx reels?? Pros/cons, durability??
> Thanks
> Salmonid


Heard they are not very durable and their clicker is very quiet. There are better choices.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

like predator,i prefer different rigs for channels and flatheads.similar rigs to his would be good choices.i feel the heavier rigs are overkill for channels.any m/h bass type tackle is sufficient for most channel cat fishing,unless you're dealing with those red river brutes on a regular basis 
if you have the lighter type gear,then i'd suggest just getting something heavier for flats.
a good compromise for both,in my opinion,would be a 7 1/2 foot m/h quantum big cat rod or the equivelant,paired with a abu 6500-7000 or similar reel.
such a rig will handle any flathead under almost any conditions spooled with 30# trilene big game or dacron.
the biggest advantage to going with a larger reel(in my opinion)would be more line capacity if you feel the need for more than 130-150 yards or so.
in my opinion,the only need for a heavier rig(what i call a broomstick) would be if fishing extremely strong current which requires very heavy weights,or a lot of heavy cover,where you may really need to horse big a fish out quickly.
i might add that there are almost as many choices in gear as there are catfishermen,but anything similar to the above will work fine for both species,under most conditions,if you just want one do-all rig.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a little different than most..I prefer heavy action rods, I dont want the tip to bend at all unless a 30-lb cat is pulling hard..Thus I use heavy action bigcat rods, and heavy action ugly stik tiger rods..Thease are for flatheads only, as just about any rod will do for channel cats..If I were to use one rod for both species, it would be a medium heavy action.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I am a little different than most..I prefer heavy action rods


 c'mon jack.we know you prefer the heavy rod cause it makes a better weapon against those bigfoots,maneating herons and other critters that go bump in the night


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I appreciate all the thoughts and will proceed with caution but Im pretty sure Ill go with the MH rod in a 6.5-7 ft range. I just need to get out and "feel" what some of this stuff feels like in a combo situation, then Ill make a decision. 
Once I get some stuff, Ill certainly be looking for some company at a few of the local spots between Dayton and Middletown. Stay tuned......

Salmonid


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to mention, a longer rod gives the leverage to the fish, not the fisherman. A shorter rod is typically better to control big fish.


----------

